# Uber Select - Launches in Chicago on Monday March 2nd



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi DJTim,

Uber Chicago is extremely excited to launch a new luxury product in Chicago,*uberSELECT*. This new product will be a premium offering for riders that want a guaranteed luxury experience on their trip! This service will appeal to higher end clientele who are utilizing the service for formal events, professional functions, & date nights!

The product will launch on *Monday, March 2nd*. Please read on to learn more about the uberSELECT product and its vehicle & partner requirements.

*Earn More per Trip on uberSELECT*










*The $1.30 Safe Ride Fee and Chicago City tax are charged to the rider, and are not subtracted from your fare

*FAQs*

*What are the requirements for uberSELECT?*You can find all eligible vehicles & requirements by clicking HERE: http://www.uberpartnerschicago.com/uberselect. Partners must also have an overall star rating greater than 4.7 on uberX to qualify for uberSELECT.*I have a vehicle that qualifies for uberSELECT, how do I add the vehicle to my account?*You can always add a new vehicle to your account by visiting partners.uber.comand logging into your personalized dashboard. This portal allows you to add a car, see your trip history, and even refer friends to Uber!
*
Do I need to maintain a quality level to remain on uberSELECT?*Yes - uberSELECT is a luxury product and Uber will maintain strict quality standards. Uber will review partners at regular intervals and if a partner is not maintaining the quality standards of uberSELECT they will be removed from the platform.*Is there a referral bonus for new uberSELECT partners?*Yes! Just like with uberX, if you refer a new uberSELECT partner *you will earn $200 and they will earn $100 once they complete 20 trips!*

*Will uberSELECT work at the airports?*No - riders will not be able to order uberSELECT at the airports or McCormick Place. UberBLACK, SUV & Taxi will continue to be the only products eligible for order at those locations


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

I was going to post this just to the Chicago sub-forum. I figured it would be more visible in the News forum.

If people don't want to click-through to Uber's site - here are the requirements:

*WHAT ARE UBERSELECT VEHICLE STANDARDS?*
For a vehicle to be eligible for uberSELECT in Chicago, it must meet the following standards:


Model years: 2007 or newer
Color & trim: Any monochrome exterior
Interior: Leather *only*
Must have four (4) doors and five (5) or more seatbelts
*WHAT CARS ARE ALLOWED ON UBERSELECT?*
The following car models are accepted on uberSELECT in Chicago:

*Acura *MDX, RDX, RL/RLX

*Audi* A8, A7, A6, Q7, Q5, Q3, A4, S4

*BMW* 7-series, 5-series, M5, X5, 3-series, 4-series, X3

*Cadillac* ATS, CTS, DTS, SRX, STS, XTS

*Chrysler* 300

*Hummer *H2

*Hyundai* Equus, Genesis

*Infiniti *Ex, FX, G Sedan, M, Q, QC, X-Type, XF, XJ

*Land Rover *Discovery, Evoque, LR2, LR4, Range Rover

*Lexus* ES, GS, GX, LS, LX, RX, RX Hybrid

*Lincoln* MKS, MKX, MKT, MKZ, Town Car


----------

